
Show HN: Sell Your Side Projects - andrewpierno
https://sugarkubes.io/maker
======
thethirdone
Not really a project I'm interested in, but my first impressions may valuable.

Initially, I though this was going to about selling copyright, but it appears
to about selling containerized applications/servers.

The page loads and then is whited out with a loading circle when loaded
without Javascript. This doesn't seem necessary; a slightly borked website is
preferable to infinite loading without Javascript. You might slightly increase
who you reach by being noscript compatible.

